# Angeln in Frankreich/Mittelmeer?



## Stutenandy (21. April 2005)

Ich fahre jetzt bald nach Rayol ans Mittelmeer in die Nähe von St.Tropez! Meine Frage nun: Kann man dort vom Land aus Angeln? Welche Fischarten sind dort zu ergattern und mit welcher Methode hätte ich auch gute Aussichten auf Erfolg? Und kennt vielleicht einer, der schon einmal dort war, gute Stellen vor Ort? 


Danke im vorraus schon einmal für die Antworten!


----------



## Rosi (28. April 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich/Mittelmeer?*

Ich war dort mal surfen, es ist eine sehr schöne Ecke. Du wirst keine Zeit haben zum angeln. http://www.gesundheit-u-a.de/html/Karte%20Frankreich%20Die%20Cote%20d%20Azur.htm

Die Küste ist stellenweise recht felsig. Vielleicht gibt es Wolfsbarsche und Lippfische, warscheinlich auch Conger und Kraken. Im Hafen eher Meeräschen. Die fängst du mit Brot und ganz feinem Geschirr. Für die Angelei vom Felsen brauchst du eine lange Rute und Sardinenstückchen. Wenn du einen Sandstrand findest, der nicht von Badenden belagert ist (nachts) kannst du auch Brandungsangeln auf Flunder, Seezunge, Seehecht oder kleine Rochen. An Tage beißen Meerbrassen oder Goldbrassen ( die Goldbrasse liebt warmes Wasser )

Frankreich ist schön#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. April 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich/Mittelmeer?*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Du wirst keine Zeit haben zum angeln.



Naja, er muß ja nicht die ganze Zeit den Mädels am Strand nachlaufen! :q 

Zumindest nachts bzw. Abenddämmerung ist die Chance besser, an Badeküsten sieht man selbst als Taucher tagsüber wenig Fisch.


----------



## Stutenandy (29. April 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich/Mittelmeer?*

Danke für die Antwort. Eigentlich habe ich schon vor zum Abend mal zu angeln. Der Plan steht auf jeden Fall, aber wie man weiß überlebt die Theorie nie den ersten Feindkontakt #h


----------

